# Hedgehogs and grass!



## Des (Aug 4, 2014)

I took my hedgehog outside today and noticed he was eating the grass. This seemed normal until I noticed he was spitting up on himself and trying to clean it off. Are there different types of grass he should not be in or is this typical behavior? He seemed to throw up on his side and try to lick it off. He's had a bath since then though. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Sounds like he's anointing. This is perfectly normal behavior. No one really knows why exactly they do it, but they tend to do it when they encounter new smells or smells they like. They will chew on said item, lather up some spit and spread it over themselves. It's quite fun to watch. But nothing to worry about.


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Sounds like he was annointing !


----------



## Des (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you!!  I'm a bit of a worry wart


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

No worries. When I was 14, I got my first hedgehog, Libby. I had no idea they anointed and the first time I noticed her doing it, I thought she was foaming at the mouth and had rabies. I kind of had a combination of an overactive imagination and hypochondria 
It's really freaky if you don't know what they are doing.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I would not let your hedgie eat grass. 

There may be pesticides, fertilizer and other chemicals on the grass. With hedgies being so small any toxins build up fast in their bodies. Too many get cancer even with the best of care. 

Just my two cents. 
ML


----------

